# Route to Ferry



## 89499 (May 25, 2005)

Hi all you RV'rs

We are leaving costa del sol around 18th feb and have a booking on the 28th feb on the ferry from Caen to Portsmouth. 

We are just looking at different routes and camp sites en route. 
We wondered "what the panel thinks?" Nothing too off beat please... just a regular route, not over the Pyrenees and avoiding peage when we can. 

Travelling not much more than 200 mls in any day, with stops for the pooch.

Been there and done it? Be grateful for the advice. Also save a lot of working out!! Feeling lazy down here in these nice summer temps.

We are a 35ft'r.


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

Direct route is obviously up through Madrid, but if you don't fancy that go right along the coast to Valencia then Teruel. It's a nicer route with good roads and avoids that endless slog up to Madrid.


----------

